# Bash Question



## Crooksey (Jul 8, 2010)

I have been using bash for ages, but harldy ever use it on bsd.

Since I have started using bash on freeBSD there is one thing that is really annoying me.

When I open a file in vim for example, and then close the file, my screen still shows the last of the vim window.

However, on all my Linux machines, when i close the vim screen, my bash screen just shows the last command I typed. e.g. "crooksey@ ~ % vi readme.txt"

Can I set freeBSD up to function like this?

Thanks,

--
Crooksey


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2010)

It has nothing to do with bash or Freebsd. It's more a termcap and vim setting. Start vim and enter:

```
:help save-screen
```


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 8, 2010)

is this in console or virtual terminal (in X)?
if in VT, then try using x11/rxvt-unicode
and set 

```
URxvt.buffered: true
```
in ~/.Xdefaults


----------

